# Wild Marmalade Cat



## Nads (Nov 11, 2007)

Need some help - have had this for a while and trying to id it - not holding out much hope but wondering if you guys might be able to help - some pics below.


----------



## legalequality (Apr 14, 2008)

there are so many differant looks to the marmalade cat..
here is one
http://www.bigskycichlids.com/Ltrewavas ... aladex.htm
and another
http://www.drislink.com/slink/fish/LFMC.htm
and another...
not sure if even the experts know for sure... LOL.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1694
this is exactly what mine looks like, so many variations even within the same named group.

:fish: 
good luck.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Well you say you know he is wild caught? Or just wild at heart?

Metriaclima zebra type would be best guess, but I doubt you could guess the locality, as there are many

... not Labeotropheus OB, or Tropheops OB, or M. callainos OB

... doesn't seem like a Red Top Zebra type, or a Red Zebra OB

easier to say what he is not


----------



## S4surf (Oct 18, 2006)

legalequality said:


> there are so many differant looks to the marmalade cat..
> here is one
> http://www.bigskycichlids.com/Ltrewavas ... aladex.htm
> and another
> ...


The second link that legalquality added for Labeotropheus fuelleborni is a marmalade cat. The males have red, white, and blue blotch but they can throw standard blue body red dorsal males. The females are orange/black with a cream base.

I thought they were the only marmalade cats but obviously I was wrong with bigsky's ad. But I have not heard of a OB zebra complex marmalade cat before. Thats is a nice male 

Steve


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

noki said:


> Well you say you know he is wild caught? Or just wild at heart?
> 
> Metriaclima zebra type would be best guess, but I doubt you could guess the locality, as there are many
> 
> ...


I am going with OB zebra as well. Impossible to tell the collection point.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

It has the Metriaclima zebra shape but an OB zebra like that I have never seen.

Means little I guess not seen em all.


----------



## tires_6792 (Mar 25, 2005)

zebra slim ob


----------



## Nads (Nov 11, 2007)

Sorry been distracted for a few days...

It is a definate wild caught and came in with a shipment of M. Estherae, M. Zebra "Mbenji" and M. Zebra "Katale", I am leaning towards Estherae at the mo although the black barring is putting me off - definately a puzzle but he is stunning.

Another pic for you;


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It isn't an estherae.


----------



## dementedarego (May 8, 2008)

The metriaclima marmalade cat from likoma have the broken barring likr that and the high amount of blue, That would be my guess. Chris


----------

